# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Necklace

## subterranean

I'm not sure about the procedure of adding online text for specific writing/author. But when I checked out Maupassant's section, it seems that _The Necklace_ is not yet there. I searched in other similiar website and the online text is there. Maybe it can be added here too?

----------


## Logos

Wow, he wrote a *lot* of short stories eh!? I should be able to add new texts in next couple of days  :Smile:

----------


## Logos

Now that I've looked into it I find it is already on the site sub as "The _Diamond_ Necklace" -- http://www.online-literature.com/maupassant/206/
A slightly different version of the translation from French than you have posted.

----------


## subterranean

O ok. Thanks, Logos  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Oh, thanks Logos and Sub! I have read The Necklace and I liked it, I am looking forward to read more of this author's works.

----------


## ennison

What I like about 'The Necklace' is its inversion of the Cinderella archetype. That and De Maupassant's (tongue-in-cheek perhaps) bitter, darkly humorous misogynistic cynicism. It brings a grim internal smile to my features.

----------

